# Executive Housing in/near Lomas de Chapultepec



## jacob.jenny (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear All
My wife and I and our new born are moving to Mexico City soon since I got a job offer there. I will be working in Lomas de Chapultepec and hence wanted to get recommendations of good communities for IT executives in and around this area along with approx rentals. Also looking for gated communities if possible..

I am from the US and have never been to Mexico and hence will take all the help I can get..

Rgds
JJ


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

My advice is that you could ask your company to assist you on this.
Usually foreign companies do that for their employees in order to make moving easier for them and their families


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

jacob.jenny said:


> Dear All
> My wife and I and our new born are moving to Mexico City soon since I got a job offer there. I will be working in Lomas de Chapultepec and hence wanted to get recommendations of good communities for IT executives in and around this area along with approx rentals. Also looking for gated communities if possible..
> 
> I am from the US and have never been to Mexico and hence will take all the help I can get..
> ...


I lived in that area during an assignment for my company in 1995-97. You will not find many "gated communities" in that area or close by. What you will find are streets that are closed to general entry and patrolled by private security. Rentals will be very expensive. As Gary mentioned, most companies will provide assistance in locating suitable housing and hopefully will provide rental assistance.

Here is a link to the newspaper "Reforma" section on housing (Inmuebles).

Venta de Casas | Clasificados Reforma

Click on the tab "Renta" for rentals.

Under Estado "DF".

Under Inmueble "Casas".

Under Zona "Del Miguel Hidalgo"

Under Colonia "Leave Blank"

Click on the Search Icon.

This will bring up a listing of rentals available in the immediate area which have reasonable commute times. You can change the search to "Departamentos" under Inmueble to find nearby apartments many in the 2500-3200 sq ft range.

Not too far away, but can possibly result in much longer commute times is the Municipio of Huixquilucan in the Estado de Mexico. Change Estado to "Estado de Mexico" and Zona to "Huixquilucan"

These searches will give you an idea of what is available and the prices that you will pay. Again, if possible rely on your company as well as employees to find suitable housing.


----------



## jacob.jenny (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks - will take a look


----------



## jacob.jenny (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Gary - any advice on excellent apartment complexes near the Iusacell offices?


----------

